# Poundland Wax



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I spotted this when i bought some MF pads the other day and was looking at the Poundland MF Applicators thread when i seen a post saying that Avanti had reviewed the wax. Im intrigued but cannot find it! Anyone point me in the right direction? His PM inbox is full so i cant pm him... 
Thanks Phil


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I cant find the applicator pads either


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

> There are quite a few side-by-side wax tests out there, but we thought that for this site we would do our own using some of the more common waxes found in Britain, rather than the high end expensive waxes from America.
> 
> On our latest shopping expedition for our How to Clean Your Car Guide, we bought 3 very cheap waxes.
> We actually bought the first wax on our list by accident! We thought it was a polish because thats what it says on the bottle. Asda Car Polish is actually a "special blend of waxes with silicones and shine enhancers". It comes in a red bottle of 500ml and cost £1.86, and you won't be surprised to learn that we bought it in Asda (Walmart).
> ...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> I spotted this when i bought some MF pads the other day and was looking at the Poundland MF Applicators thread when i seen a post saying that Avanti had reviewed the wax. Im intrigued but cannot find it! Anyone point me in the right direction? His PM inbox is full so i cant pm him...
> Thanks Phil


The wax at poundland at the moment (if it is in the white tin) is not up to much, the car pride tough wax is the one but I have not seen it for a while.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, Avanti, yes its the Prodriver one in the white plastic pot/bucket :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Thanks guys, Avanti, yes its the Prodriver one in the white plastic pot/bucket :lol:


You can't fault the price, with careful application it will do an ample job, but look out there sometimes they have TW platinum in 118ml bottles 2 for a £1 :thumb:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

poundland aint too bad for certain stuff.
if it iant no good,so what if it only cost a £1.:thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

davies20 said:


> I cant find the applicator pads either


Id love to know who keeps an eye on stock in Poundland,the pads sell out every time yet they always take ages to replace them.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

davies20 said:


> I cant find the applicator pads either





dcj said:


> Id love to know who keeps an eye on stock in Poundland,the pads sell out every time yet they always take ages to replace them.


Bloody hell! This thread is TWO YEARS OLD and still no pads :lol: :lol:.
Heads should roll for this :lol: :lol:.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Avanti said:


> You can't fault the price, with careful application it will do an ample job, but look out there sometimes they have TW platinum in 118ml bottles 2 for a £1 :thumb:


Platinum is a very easy on off prduct with good results imo :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

just realised a 2 year old thread lol


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

trv8 said:


> Bloody hell! This thread is TWO YEARS OLD and still no pads :lol: :lol:.
> Heads should roll for this :lol: :lol:.





The Turtle said:


> just realised a 2 year old thread lol


Told you so :thumb: :lol:.


----------

